# Word for the day  peripatetic



## Josiah (Feb 20, 2015)

*Peripatetic*

   [per′i pə tet*′*ik]Use *Peripatetic* in a sentence


_adjective_

The definition of peripatetic is not staying in one place or relates to Aristotle.

An example of peripatetic is a person who travels from place to place every day.
An example of peripatetic is a person who follows the teachings of Aristotle.

_noun_

Peripatetic is defined as a person who travels around or a follower of Aristotle.

An example of a peripatetic is a traveling salesman.
An example of a peripatetic is a person obeying all of Aristotle's theories.


I initially confused peripatetic with peripeteia  which I will add as tomorrow's word for the day.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 20, 2015)

We use that for travelling teachers; like music teachers..who teach in a different school each day of the week.


----------

